# How to tell if your goat is lonely...



## JanetM (Mar 13, 2013)

and can they be lonely with other goats? I added a 3rd goat to my yr old pair...He seems to be doing fine but does seem to cry for company as the other 2 haven't accepted him yet. 

What signs do I need to watch for to make sure he is not getting depressed or too lonely. A lot of times he seems content just to be able to see them. I just want to make sure I don't miss anything. 

Thanks for all ya'lls input and patience.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are they all together or is he in a separate pen?


----------



## julieq (Feb 25, 2013)

Rule of thumb is if you're in doubt, you definitely need to pick up another goat!


----------



## JanetM (Mar 13, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Are they all together or is he in a separate pen?


Yes they are all together in the same pen...but the shelter(barn) he has not been in yet well not while they are in there until today-its raining here so we have put him in there in a large kennel with his own hay and water. He has his own little space where he can see them from. He is a new additional to our other 2 and we were thinking of getting him his own buddy.

I just want to make sure I don't miss anything I don't want him getting stressed or sick on us. He is eating, grazing, peeing, pooping good and seems pretty content.


----------

